# Research on Toby's Bar



## Toby's Club (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, We are New York based filmmakers looking for anyone who remembers visiting Toby's Bar in Shanghai, Hong Kong or Singapore
between 1948 and 1959.

In Singapore, we are especially interested in those who were there before September 1959 when Toby sold the bar but would like to hear from those who visited it later as well.

We are also looking for Mariners who served on a ship with Emanuel "Toby" Ebiember before he opened his first bar in 1948.

Thank you so much.
Sincerely,
Paul


----------

